# Have they re-keyed Lee Kay yet?



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Just curious if they have changed the locks on Lee Kay yet this year? If anyone knows I would appreciate an update.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Dont know for sure but I think they do it the first of July.


----------



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

Talked to Herm at Lee Kay on Sat. He said that they would rekey sometime in July...not sure when.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks KC and Steve, I appreciate the input (never can remember if it's june or july that they change the locks).


----------

